# Cats and Chickens



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I have concerns about our dogs but equally free range and cats. We have three outdoor cats who eat about half their diet on what they forage.

How do your outdoor cats do with chicks and hens?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have had no problems with either the cats and/or chickens. That is after we done in the last rooster that would go after anything that moved.
(cat, dog or me! )

Our cats stay in the feed room or the barn and pay no mind to the chickens.


----------



## Berta (Jun 20, 2012)

My cat loves the chickens. She has always gone into the coop with me while cleaning/feeding. She loved to sit in the nest boxes and watch the chicks from above. When my oldest girls got to the point of laying they chased her all over the place, pecking her butt. She hasn't been back into the coop since. She will follow them around when they are out free ranging and they don't bother her.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never seen a problem with a cat. Dogs on the other hand can be an issue. Especially more aggressive breeds.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mia is a wonder cat with catching mice. At first I was worried about the peeps in the basement because she did bring down the occasional bird as well. However the first group I raised I kept noticing a smooth spot in the wood shavings, but I never found her bothering them. One day, there she was, sound asleep in the middle of the warm chicken brooder box! She never bothered them, but was always watching. Every now and then, she would stretch out her paw and just bat-bat-bat one. Never with her claws, but just to touch. It was the funniest thing!!

The following year I built a different style pen with movable panels for when the peeps get older I could just add panels etc. here is a photo of Mia and the Peeps.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Our cat Savage will kill anything from chipmunks, squirrels, mice, moles, birds, ect Heck he even had a stand off with a deer. Once we got the chicks he wanted them but I had them safe in a cage so he never got his chance. Over time he just started to ignore them. Now they are about full grown and he doesnt look twice at them. There are time though that the chickens chase him lol.


----------



## thechickensofcrazyacres (Jul 5, 2012)

Someone dumped some kittens by our house..Only 2 made it because of the road..The two Lennon and Nemo live with the chickens..They sleep in the coop and run around with them when they are our in the field..during the evening when the chickens come back for the night the kittens are right with them..One of our dogs is ok with the chickens she is a mix breed and another abandoned pet dumped by our house..Our bluetick on the other hand would give anything to have a chicken dinner or even a kitten ..I think the kittens will be ok seein they're growing up with the chickens


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

I was worried about the cats when I first got my chickens earlier this year but they have been fine. Even the one that brings me home all kinds of wildlife hasn't shown any interest in doing them any harm. He has even brought the odd mouse as a present for the girls!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

We had a stray show up and I have been feeding it. It hangs out by the barn and in with the chickens... havent had any trouble yet.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

We have 2 cats and a dog when i let my chickens out to free range they all get along just fine


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Look at it from the eyes of the cat. The cats, at least ours, can't look eye to eye with the chickens. The chickens are taller and the cats have to look up at them, especially the Barred Rock Roo. When we throw out scraps the cats have learned that the chickens get first pick. They have been pecked a few times and now wait for the chickens to move on before they investigate what we threw out.


----------



## CMCLB (Jul 7, 2012)

We have 2 barn cats that take down mice, reptiles, & birds. Lots of birds! But, they usually leave the 5 month old chickens alone. Then, out of the blue, one cat goes after the chickens twice in the same morning. I'm not sure if he was just playing, really hungry, or now sees them as pray. That was last week. We decided, 3rd strike, he's out (of a home). He's very affectionate so we'll find him a new home.


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

My cat loves my chickens. She always try's to play with them but they peck at her


----------



## CMCLB (Jul 7, 2012)

My Yorkie tries to give them kisses. She begs to go to the barn!


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

these are sophies first babies to see.. she has her nose out of joint cause she got kicked out of the house.. once she came in though, they ran all over her.. shes old.. she could care less HAHA.. the other 3 just sit and watch, go to the coop with me, chase them and annoy them all LOL


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

My cat is afraid of the chickens! He didn't mind them so much as chicks in the house. But one of the first times I let the pullets out of the run to free range, Junior the kitty was in the yard. One chicken pecked him in the ear and another on the nose--not hard just out of curiousity. Now he won't go anywhere near the coop. If the chickens are free ranging, Junior sits by *his* catnip plant in the garden to guard it from those beaks!!!


----------



## MyChooks (Jul 27, 2012)

Our cat is great with chooks as well. She is always in the garden with them.

It the chooks the harrass everyone else... Rabbits, guinea pigs & the duck


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2012)

I have chicken, ducks and 2 turkeys,, never have my cats or the stray that wonder in my yard, look twice at them.. They will even eat right with the group. My Turkeys rule the cats,, Its so funny


----------



## nbates1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I never had a problem with cats, but years ago I raised (babied) 50 chicks I ordered, and when they were about 6 weeks old I let them out in the pen. Went to check them a couple of hours later and all 50 were laying there dead, heads bitten. I found where something had dug and went under the fence, so I put a steel trap in the hole and covered it with leaves. Within minutes my mutt dog was howling. Got my rifle and went out there and sure enough, he was in the trap. Shot him in the head for a little payback.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

The cats around here could care less about the chickens unless they're getting pecked. Then they're heading anywhere else. We've got a corgi mix dog though that we have to watch as he thinks he's supposed to be herding them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Rest in peace, Jack. He passed last night after a prolonged illness. He was only 13. He will be missed.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of Jack ! I know he was treated like a king, and he was thankful you were his little human...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your sentiment. He will be missed.


----------



## bchil (Aug 28, 2012)

at first the cats were quite interested in the chicks, not aggressive, just interested. now that the girls "look" bigger than they, the cats pretty much ignore them. the chickens approach the cats more than vice versa


----------



## Turtle (Aug 29, 2012)

My cat's nickname is 'The Great Yellow Hunter'. He's a big boy, and has no problem taking down critters as big as him, or bigger. And wild birds are a delicacy for him. BUT...he has never harmed a feather on any of my free range chickens, not even the baby chicks. In fact, he guards them and protects them. Sometimes I will even catch him 'rounding them up' if he thinks they are wandering too far off. And there have been times when due to bad weather I have kept the chickens locked up in their pen, and my cat will jump over the fence and lie down in the yard with them. Cats just seem to 'know' not to mess with them.


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

OUR animals share each others space. Even the passing Echidna was looked upon with curiosity of animals and humans alike.


----------



## cosmicsquirrel (Sep 12, 2012)

Our cats and chickens share the barn. They all get along. But we don't take the chance with the chicks. We keep them locked up until they are bigger than nuggets because, even though the dogs will leave the full size chickens alone, we can't trust them with the little chicks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try to post your photos again Cosmicsquirrel. I got error messages and I want to see you pictures.


----------



## rockbear777 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have 9 cats and during the heat of the day they hide in the coop. Other than that the cats and chickens check each other out.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a lovely picture. My cats are very low key about new additions to this family.


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

I have an EE hen and three bantams (Mille Fleur d'Uccle cock, 2 Golden Sebright hens) who refuse to stay with the rest of the flock, preferring to wander the yard and sleep in their old house (that'll change this winter--not running electricity to both houses). I've seen our cat wandering around in the yard shoulder to wing with the yardbirds. Too cute!


----------

